# Ghrp-6 w/ PCT or during bulking?



## Gfy55 (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm still learning about specific peptides and would like some help on  this one specifically if possible. I've read that Ghrp-6 is used for bulking cycles as low as 150mcgs SQ and up to 600mcgs daily SQ. Split the doses to two or three times daily? So i've read thats the "correct" way.  I have also read that some people use it during PCT. Due to its significant appetite increase I would only assume it is beneficial during PCT to keep gains and obviously good during a bulking cycle to open up appetite and increase gains. I turn to you guys because this stuff is a bit confusing. Can you use Clomid w/ Ghrp-6 during PCT? If so, how long?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 8, 2011)

I run it along side most of my cycles (during and PCT), the increase in appetite is a tremendous help when bulking and trying to put 7-8k calories down a day.  Also works wonders with CJC-1295, IMHO.  Toss some EQ into the mix and you will always be hungry!



/V


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 8, 2011)

I coincidentally do have EQ in the mix and I am already on week 8. It has been amazing help with appetite increase but i just figured its probably too late to use Ghrp-6 and better to use during PCT....or does it really matter when you jump on it? I know its administered SQ, but is there a specific site better than the other and how long can you be on this?


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 9, 2011)

**bumpage**


----------

